# I'm an IDIOT... Please help



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi Roy, Not sure of your problem.
Is This your Saw?

Can you post a Pic?


----------



## roybegone (Nov 23, 2012)

Thats the one Bob, thanks for responding. In the first diagram parts list, I pulled out number 24 and I think that part #25 should have gone over the end of the shaft catch. I can't get it #25 to budge, thats the lock release, right.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Be carefull with that saw.
That has to be one of the most dangerest tools ever made.


----------



## roybegone (Nov 23, 2012)

Why! if you seen some of my home made machette flinging tools you might think its dam safe...but why is it unsafe?


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

I don't think he was commenting on your saw. I believe it is all radial arm saws.
Because of the blade rotation, the saw head can start powering its way toward you, cutting more aggressively than you want it to. That can lead to a lot of accidents. 
You only have one hand to hold your material, because the other hand has to control and pull the saw head.

It doesn't seem to make any of the most dangerous lists anymore, but that is probably because so few people own one.

It isn't unsafe, that was your word. They can be used safely. But read up on how to use one and give it a lot of respect. Don't get careless around one.


----------



## roybegone (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks for the advice I'll keep it in mind, this is my second one Iv'e owned and the older one is awaiting a switch that I burned out due to over use. No close calls yet.:thumbsup:


Back to the problem I'm having, how does the lock and turn screw work on my new (old) saw. How can I free it up, does it move in and out.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

I can't answer your question, never pulled mine out.
But here is a "Field Service Manual" for the older 10" RAS.http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/222/1082.pdf

Starting at the very bottom of page 19, is "Problem Radial arm wont lock between index position". Perhaps reading that procedure (or others) will answer your question.


----------

